# FR: give it to me there



## CyanRedYellow

Hi, I have a question: If I wanted to say "Give it to me there", what would happen to the "me"?

Is it Donne-le-moi-y? Donne-le-me-y? Donne-le-m'y? Am I even allowed to put three objects in the same command?

Thanks very much in advance 

*Moderator note: *multiple threads merged to create this one


----------



## jann

In an affirmative command, the pronouns go after the imperative... and _me_ and _te_ have to change to _moi_ and _toi_.  

Donne-le-moi ! 
Donne-le-me 

As for putting three objects pronouns in the sentence, it doesn't work.  

If "(over) there" is the place that you want him to give you an object, you may say _Donne-le-moi là-bas._


----------



## CyanRedYellow

jann said:


> In an affirmative command, the pronouns go after the imperative... and _me_ and _te_ have to change to _moi_ and _toi_.
> 
> Donne-le-moi !
> Donne-le-me
> 
> As for putting three objects pronouns in the sentence, it doesn't work.
> 
> If "(over) there" is the place that you want him to give you an object, you may say _Donne-le-moi là-bas._


 
Okay, thanks!

How would I say "Give me the book there" though? Donne-moi-y le livre? (So I guess what I basically want to know is if I can use y with me and what happens if I have them next to each other.)


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
You cannot use "y" if you mean to use "there" to indicate that the book you want is over there.
The reason is that this "there" that you mean is demonstrative. (You must point the book with your finger to convey a meaning to your sentence).
But the pronount "Y" is not demonstrative at all. It is used in order not to repeat a place that you have mentioned before, which is completely different, because the place where your book is was never mentioned, you are just pointing it with your finger.

You must say : "Donne-moi le livre là-bas". Or better : "Donne-moi ce livre là-bas". (Using the demonstrative adjective "ce" is better that just the definite article)


----------



## jann

> (So I guess what I basically want to know is if I can use y with me and what happens if I have them next to each other.)


This would be a very peculiar construction. Certainly there is no problem with _m'y_ before the verb, but for affirmative commands where the pronouns must follow the verb, I believe usage requires _-y-moi_.  I believe that this is hardly ever used and that it would not be appropriate in your example (EDIT: perhaps because the "there" is demonstrative, as Fred mentions?).  

I did find this old-fashioned example, though:

_Votre carrosse n'est pas plein, donnez-y-moi place. = _Your carriage isn't full; give me a place there (in it).

...and also this old comment.


----------



## CyanRedYellow

[...]

^sorry, I wasn't clear about what I wanted to say. I wanted to ask someone to give me a book, but the "there" should refer to where we will be when he gives me the book, not where the book currently is. So the conversation might go something like this:

Him: Do you want your book back today?

Me: Sure. I'll be at the restaurant across the street at twelve. Give the book to me there.

(Random thought: Should I be using a verb other than donner here?)

Anyway, jann, I think that you've answered my question, so thanks. Fortunately, since it's that peculiar, I probably won't find it on my exam anyway. Thanks to both of you for your help.


----------



## Fred_C

Ok,
so your "there" is not demonstrative, it refers to the restaurant, already mentioned. You must use Y, then.
Since it would be very strange to use the pronoun "y" in the imperative mood, because there are already two pronouns, you can say :
"Je serai au restaurant. Tu m'y donneras le livre."

EDIT : in colloquial speech, the adverb "là-bas" can be used pronominally to replace "Y". ("Donne-moi le livre là-bas"  works), but the adverb "là" cannot, because it is only demonstrative. ("Donne-moi le livre là" does not work, because "là" is only demonstrative)


----------



## Félix=)

Hi, if you wanted to say "Give it to me there", would it make sense to say "Donne-le-moi-y", or is it incorrect to put in the "y" at the end?

Thanks!


----------



## Balmont

Nobody would say : "Donne-le-moi-y."

"Donnes-y-le-moi." is better (with a "S euphonique" at the end of the verb.).

May be "Donne-le-moi là". 

What's the context ?


----------



## Félix=)

According to this site : http://french.about.com/od/grammar/a/objectpronouns_4.htm though, wouldn't the "y" go after the "moi"?

There isn't really any context, I was just wondering if it makes sense like that.


----------



## Balmont

No, the "y" doesn't go after the "moi". You can't pronounce "moi-y" : ça sonne mal !


----------



## Lacuzon

Hi,

It should be _Donne-le-m'y,_ though we would probably say rather _Donne-le-moi là_ as said Balmont.

_M'y_ which stands for _moi-y_ is common before verbs but not at all after:
_Je dois m'y rendre, Il m'y a rencontré_ are common.

_Cherche-m'y, albeit perfectly correct,_ is very uncommon we would say _Viens m'y chercher_ or _Cherche-moi ici/là._

_Clearer?_


----------



## purplelunacy

Here I actually understand the _là_ as a _now_. So I would translate it as _Give it to me now_.


----------



## Balmont

People often say "y" instead of "le" in familiar language.

For example, you can hear "Donnes-y-moi." instead of "Donne-le-moi." But it is not correct.


----------



## Félix=)

purplelunacy said:


> Here I actually understand the _là_ as a _now_. So I would translate it as _Give it to me now_.



How does "là" mean "now"?


----------



## purplelunacy

Félix=) said:


> How does "là" mean "now"?



In spoken French, we often use _là_ instead of _maintenant_. For instance _Là, je suis en train de lire un livre_ means _I'm reading a book now/at the moment_. It's simpler and shorter.

So, in my mind, _Donne-le moi là_ must mean _Give it to me now_, because if it meant _there_ or _here_ we would rather say _Donne-le moi là-bas_, or _Donne-le moi ici_.


----------



## Seeda

I can't very easily think of a context when you would say, "give it to me there", but assuming it is supposed to mean, "...*when we are* there", I'd preferably translate it into _donne-le-moi *quand* *nous serons* là-bas_ or _donne-le-moi *sur place*_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Let me try to recap:
_ 
Donne-le-moi-y_ *X*
_Donne-le-moi-z-y_ *X*
_Donne-le-me-y_ *X*
_Donne-le-m'y_  (perfectly correct from a pure grammatical standpoint but virtually never used in real life)
_Donnes-y-moi_ *X* (was accepted in the 18th century, but is nowadays perceived as a colloquial way to say _donne-le-moi_)
_Donnes-y-le-moi_ *X* (may be heard—although I've never heard it myself—but definitely incorrect in modern French) 
_Donne-le-moi_  (most natural way to put it if you don't need to mention _there_)
_Donne-le-moi là_ (grammatically correct, but can be confused with _give it to me now_)
_Donne-le-moi là-bas_  (most natural way to put it if you have to mention _there_)
_Donne-le-moi quand nous serons là-bas_


----------

